# Here is a DVD for Dispensationalists and the Dispensational-likes



## john_Mark (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.monergismbooks.com/beastrevelation.html

The Beast of Revelation Identified (DVD)

Featuring: Dr. Kenneth L. Gentry & Eric Holmberg 

Description:Numerous candidates for the Beast have been advanced throughout the years. They have included Pope Leo X, Napoleon, Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Mussolini, Henry Kissinger, Mikhail Gorbachev, Ronald Reagan, and even Bill Gates. Predictions about who the Beast is and what he will do are so varied "“ and dissimilar "“ that one could almost be forgiven for thinking that the answer to the riddle is unknowable to all but God. And yet the Bible clearly challenges us to gain understanding so that we can decipher his identity.

By placing the book of Revelation in the context of the time it was written and letting Scripture (rather than current events) interpret Scripture, a plausible candidate for the Beast of Revelation has been identified "“ or, more properly re-identified. If you will consider Dr. Gentry´s with an open mind and Bible, his teaching is likely to revolutionize your understanding of the book of Revelation while energizing your entire worldview as well.

The Beast of Revelation Identified (DVD) is divided into three sections that are easily adaptable for Sunday School or personal Bible study. Historical footage, graphics and a compelling introduction by Eric Holmberg help amplify the material you are about to consider. A one hour Q&A session addresses many of the speculations and objections presented by the modern-day self proclaimed "œprophecy experts." 

Featuring: Dr. Kenneth L. Gentry & Eric Holmberg 
Encoding: Multi- regional (playable worldwide) 
Format: Full screen DVD 
Rated: Not Rated 
Studio: The Apologetics Group 
Run Time: 145 Minutes 

Looks interesting.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Madonna says that the BEAST is the world/society we live in.


----------

